# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 1)



## ripjack13

*What are your New Years' woodworking related resolutions? 
and, What new and different woodworking projects will you be working on this year with any new tools Santa gave you?*






*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.*
*Does anyone read this?*


----------



## CWS

I am going to spend more time in the shop. Santa didn't bring any new toy, but I think I have plenty.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Finish setting up the shop and getting it organized and operational.
First big project will be to build a new workbench. I'll be using the new Narex mortising chisels for that. I have a couple of whole ash logs milled to 10/4 that has been in my garage for at least 6 years that will be used for the new bench. I plan to make it very heavy, a tool trough down the middle of the bench, and incorporate both of the wood working vises I have into it. It will not have any drawers but will have a shelf to store the shop air cleaner and maybe some jigs.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

This is the ash, 9' long if I remember correctly.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man

Time! The most precious commodity! With more time in the shop, I can knock out more projects, from turnings, to game boards to cutting boards, to bookshelves, and more. Also have a fair amount of stuff I need to post here for sale. Chuck

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## T. Ben

To keep learning and improving. I’ll be starting on making drawers/boxes as I acquire more tools.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3


----------



## trc65

No resolutions, why make them if you're just going to break them?

Will be doing more flatwork, got to catch up on promised projects. Of course, this after I drop a couple of trees to refresh/expand turning stock. Need to work on storage issues as well, including shop cabs and maybe a storage cab/stand for the lathe.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Sprung

I don't do resolutions, but I do have plans for the year ahead in regards to the shop. It'll start with getting shop set up. Then it'll hopefully involve a lot of furniture building. And some other projects along the way.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

I plan to keep reducing inventory of hardwoods and making items for my Etsy shop. Didn't get any tools for Christmas this year since I have too many already. Also plan to truly clean my shop so I'm not embarrassed to show it to anyone.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mike1950

Buy more burl, hell I started early. On the road again.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Mike1950, can you hook me up with your suppliers?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## David Van Asperen

I plan to get some scrolling done ,some dough bowls ,some better lighting , and a dehumidifier kiln.
No new tools just plan to use the one I have more .

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

@Mike1950 Is that BLM?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

FranklinWorkshops said:


> @Mike1950 Is that BLM?


just got home- yep BLMB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I just want one or two trailer loads!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Mike1950 said:


> just got home- yep BLMB


I'm envious. Looks like you cornered the market. Congrats.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I'm envious.



Me too. I'd like to find a place to get stuff like that. No BLM here but....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I'm envious. Looks like you cornered the market. Congrats.


No way- just one seller.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Me too. I'd like to find a place to get stuff like that. No BLM here but....


I know where you can buy a Brazilian Rosewood burl.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Yea right! I couldn't imagine having that thing. I'd probably have it setting on a shelf too. I'd be afraid I'd screw it up when I cut or turned it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Yea right! I couldn't imagine having that thing. I'd probably have it setting on a shelf too. I'd be afraid I'd screw it up when I cut or turned it.



I get it Eric. I've got a big Mallee burl Kevin gave me about 4 years ago, haven't done anything but look at it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Me too. I'd like to find a place to get stuff like that. No BLM here but....


BLM only grows in n. Ca. Ore. wa. and southern BC. and west of cascade mts. but there it is a weed....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> I get it Eric. I've got a big Mallee burl Kevin gave me about 4 years ago, haven't done anything but look at it.


ya gotta cut and use- It is wood- use it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> ya gotta cut and use- It is wood- use it.



I'm scared....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> I'm scared....


damn midgets!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Nature Man

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I know where you can buy a Brazilian Rosewood burl.


Brazil? Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Nature Man said:


> Brazil? Chuck


When Eric visited me earlier this year, I took him to meet Rick Hearne and see his amazing business. In Rick's display room, there is a Brazilian Rosewood burl. Rick is very proud of it as it's very rare and it's priced accordingly. I actually think Rick will never sell it. $10,000 was the number mentioned. Mark Peet has been there and I'm sure he's seen it. At least I think that was Mark's drool all over it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## TXMoon

Get a bigger, better dust collection system, and shop air filter. Not so much for shavings but all the fine sanding dust that is coating everything. Improve sanding and finishing to make my work look more professional.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TXMoon

Tony said:


> I'm scared....


I can't really blame you Tony. I look at Mallee burls and my knuckles hurt because they know if I tried turning that, I'll be leaving skin behind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

TXMoon said:


> I can't really blame you Tony. I look at Mallee burls and my knuckles hurt because they know if I tried turning that, I'll be leaving skin behind.



What I'm mostly scared of is ruining a beautiful piece of wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TXMoon

Tony said:


> What I'm mostly scared of is ruining a beautiful piece of wood.


Pshaw.... I am sure you'll make something beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man

FranklinWorkshops said:


> When Eric visited me earlier this year, I took him to meet Rick Hearne and see his amazing business. In Rick's display room, there is a Brazilian Rosewood burl. Rick is very proud of it as it's very rare and it's priced accordingly. I actually think Rick will never sell it. $10,000 was the number mentioned. Mark Peet has been there and I'm sure he's seen it. At least I think that was Mark's drool all over it.


I stopped in at Rick's when I was out there a couple months ago. The display room is like woodworkers Heaven! My drool started at the door threshold! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

When Brazil comes to Pennsylvania! Chuck


----------



## Gdurfey

Rid myself of my anxiety of "messing up".....do more turning as I fully know practice makes perfect. Well, maybe not perfect, but it gets better. I find myself intimidated to try something and I have to get over that. I even think I can call it analysis paralysis!! No new tools, but I have started on my efforts with the router table I am building. It has already taught many lessons and I guess that is the "new" tool that will get used.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Herb G.

I don't do resolutions, but I need to clean up my basement a lot, so I can make better use of my 200 sq. ft. dungeon shop.
I have new lights to hang, just never got around to doing it yet.
I am making a new box fan air filter because it's what I can afford.
I need to install a bunch of outlets down there too.

Once I get the dungeon organized, I can work on turning a lot more projects.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem

What’s a revolution

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> What’s a revolution


What most "activists" in our country these days seem to talk about yet never have the balls to pull off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> What most "activists" in our country these days seem to talk about yet never have the balls to pull off.


What’s balls. I’m married

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> What’s balls. I’m married



I rest my case....hahahhaaa

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## kweinert

Not sure resolutions are worth the neurons they're printed on :)

However, I have already started straightening up the shop as it got into quite a state over the holiday/holiday prep. Sometime this spring I should be getting a CNC delivered so that will create whole new opportunities for learning.

Basically I just need to spend more time in the shop and try things, let them fail/be less than optimal, try it again. Aside from CNC stuff I plan on spending more time on the segmented stuff so I can get more comfortable doing that - to include feature rings and different shapes.

And I have two pieces of African Mahogany that have been sitting in my shop(s) for several years. I hope to see something inside them that I can get out of the blanks - get rid of everything that isn't the statue, so to speak.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

My resolution?

To be as pretty as I can be!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## TimR

We’ve been in house over a year now, and I’ve got one big honey-do, a set of barn doors in our MBR. That will be a priority for shop projects. Need to make the doors for a 8’ doorway, one to bath and other to closet. May see if I can find single track long enough for them to share.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

TimR said:


> We’ve been in house over a year now, and I’ve got one big honey-do, a set of barn doors in our MBR. That will be a priority for shop projects. Need to make the doors for a 8’ doorway, one to bath and other to closet. May see if I can find single track long enough for them to share.



Take lots of pics for a build topic! Wooooo

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I am going to try different things that take me out of my comfort zone to push my skills in new directions... wait, that isn't mine that was what @Tony was going to do this year. Oh, I remember mine, I am going to look for and watch more @Kenbo tutorials before doing dumb stuff in my shop, yeah, that was mine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> What I'm mostly scared of is ruining a beautiful piece of wood.


You go ahead and send it to me TT, I will make something out of it for ya. I will mail you back a @rocky1 do it yourself starter kit.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Acadian

I want to get my shop set up and get out of my garage. Then I want to make a few pens and then learn how to do something else besides pens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

